# Fuel stabilizer



## Jerome (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't live close to where I can get ethanol free gas. What type of gas & stabilizer do you recomend?


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I've used Sta-bil for years without a single hiccup. With treated fuel I've gone as long as 5 months without running boat,(not intentionally) and had it start and run perfectly with the "old" gas.-Mike


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

ML56 said:


> I've used Sta-bil for years without a single hiccup. With treated fuel I've gone as long as 5 months without running boat,(not intentionally) and had it start and run perfectly with the "old" gas.-Mike


X2 nearly 6yrs yes marine stabil every fill up 08 115 etec since new.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I have had no issues with Stabil, the blue type since it came out, which is meant for marine and ethanol I believe. I think they still sell the red type but I use blue now.

I am really particular about fuel, and if I feel that gas in my boat is too old, I run it diluted with fresh gas through my truck.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Use fresh fuel. Only add what you will use that day. Leave it empty. I never add anything....except new fuel. No issues.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Startron


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

*additive*

seafoam:headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I go with a trusted mechanic that sees thousands of cruddy fuel systems a year. 

He says pretty much what Sgrem said "Use fresh fuel. Only add what you will use that day. Leave it empty. I never add anything....except new fuel. " 

Further, if you must use and store any ethanol fuel , then use the blue sta-bil. It is the only additive that Honda marine division recommends...and in fact they sell it under their label. 

One additional tidbit he told me and actually demonstrated to me...sta-bil has a limited shelf life. Box stores buy in truck loads but it may be old. Use only fresh and keep the lid very tight on it if opened. 

I will only put ethanol in my boat as a last resort and then run it out as soon as possible...and will gladly pay the extra money and take the extra time to keep ethanol free gas in my system.


----------



## Bshipp1723 (Feb 16, 2013)

Amsoil....... I used only their products in my trucks and motorcycles and their stuff is awesome. Started using their stuff in my 07 2stroke yamaha and it was a night and day difference


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Use Sta-bil as mentioned above.
I only use 89 octane Chevron fuel. I friend works in the additive division. The higher octane has more additives. The 93 is too high. Keep using the same fuel. No point in having an additive science experiment from different fuel types going on in your tank. Keep tank always full. Buy a fuel / water separating filter.
Never had a problem!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Well, I am glad we got that cleared up! LOL  Stabil for me.
BB


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

biobore all the way
and I am certified Yamaha tech....good luck


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Stabil green only for me. Used it for years


----------



## chemdawg (Aug 31, 2014)

i cant speak for sta bil Just all of my motors but one in the last 18 years have been Johnson's and I have only run Johnson 2+4 fuel conditioner not one time have i had an issue I had stored the boat I had at the time for a year while I was Deployed. Came back the fallowing year it had a 1/2 tank with Johnson 2+4 and it started right up and ran like it did when I stored it. I even used it in my snow mobiles when I lived in New York.


----------

